

PragProWriMo - Write a Technical Book this November - gmcerveny
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2011-10/up-front

======
egypturnash
Hmm. I just started playing with a comic about "Miss Fussyspider", who likes
to organize and sort things; a friend suggested that it could be a tutorial on
different sort algos... and then I see this. HMMM.

Wonder if they'd want a comic-book introduction to sorts. I always see the
PragProg line as being a bit more hardcore than that but you NEVER KNOW.

------
rumblestrut
I did it two years ago. When I was done, I shopped it around. No one was
interested.

Even still, it was totally worth it.

~~~
spatten
You should self-publish it and see what happens.

If you already have a PDF that looks good, Lulu is a good choice
(<http://lulu.com>). If not, check out my startup, Leanpub:
<http://leanpub.com>.

------
mindcrime
Interesting. I'm tempted to take a stab at turning my _Integrating Grails With
The Real World_ talk into a book for PragProWriMo. Not sure if I can justify
taking time away from working on my startup project though. _sigh_ Too much to
do, never enough time...

------
gmcerveny
Contemplating an iOS / sound book for this. Anyone else participating this
year?

~~~
DanBC
I'm not participating, but I've been working on some how to's for some minor
linuxes.

I need a good style guide, and recommendations for technical writing books.

~~~
bphogan
I recommend these:

On Writing Well - [http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Nonficti...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Nonfiction/dp/0060891548/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319661186&sr=8-1)

The Artful Edit - [http://www.amazon.com/Artful-Edit-Practice-Editing-
Yourself/...](http://www.amazon.com/Artful-Edit-Practice-Editing-
Yourself/dp/0393332179/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319661242&sr=8-1)

------
bphogan
I'll be participating in the forums, encouraging folks, and giving writing
tips throughout the month. Would love to see some of you awesome HN folks join
in the fun.

------
FuzzyDunlop
Think I'll give this a go. Already had some stuff in mind about basic PHP
security for beginners, so I may as well see how it goes on paper.

------
softbuilder
Someone forgot to set up their twitter account. @pragprowrimo doesn't exist
yet.

~~~
stevelosh
Huh? <https://twitter.com/#!/pragprowrimo> exists, and has tweets over a year
old.

~~~
softbuilder
You're right! That is _bizarre_. I copied and pasted from the article and
checked twice before commenting. It 404'd. I did the same thing just now and
it worked fine, as you say.

